# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Nabaztag and Karotz

## Airicist

Website - nabaztag.com

youtube.com/KarotzFrance

facebook.com/KarotzSmartRabbit

twitter.com/Karotz

Nabaztag on Wikipedia

Co-creator - Rafi Haladjian

----------


## Airicist

Violet Nabaztag WiFi RFID Rabbit Features (English) by RobotShop 

 Uploaded on Jun 26, 2009




> The new generation of smart objects is upon us. Meet Nabaztag/tag, the new baby brother in the Nabaztag family. The Violet Nabaztag/tag Wi-Fi Internet Rabbit will inform you of the weather, air quality, traffic, stocks, email arrivals or tell you stories...but that's not all. Your family and friends can make Nabaztag/tag work from a distance, via SMS or email.
> 
> Features:
> • Day to day features include: Email alerts, streaming audio, weather reports, stocks, traffic, air quality, instant messenger notification, Internet Radio Broadcasts, Podcasts, Nabcasts and object recognition via RFID (RFID tags available at a later date).
> 
> • A rabbit amongst friends: Reception of spoken messages or musical greetings sent via the Internet, blogs, email, SMS text messaging, phone or Pocket PC. High quality voice readings of written messages or the Rabbits own pre-recorded phrases, voice messages, even communication through ear movement.
> 
> • A living Rabbit: Nabazmoods, humorous outbursts, Tai Chi exercises, ear play, talking clock. Teach him new tricks: Write new applications for Nabaztag/tag with his open API or use the ones already created by the community.
> 
> ...






My Nabaztag Tag Wifi Rabit 

Published on May 19, 2013




> The web server is nabaztaglives.com ran by a much more knowledge person then myself on these Nabaztag rabits.


 Article "MindScape's Karotz continues the proud Nabaztag lineage"

by Paul Miller
October 15, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Karotz video review 

 Uploaded on Jun 29, 2011




> If you're in the market for a Wi-Fi connected bunny rabbit who is so cute you might just vomit, you need Karotz. It can read the day's news, read your Twitter stream, allow for two-way voice chat and lets you see when the kids have arrived safely at home

----------


## Airicist

Karotz: What I Can Do

 Published on Apr 23, 2012




> Karotz does everything! Yes, but it can also wake you up every morning. If you wish.
> Karotz is inquisitive! Yes, but it can also inform you when your child arrives home from school.
> Karotz is unlimited! Yes, but you can control it remotely.
> Karotz talks a lot! Yes, but it can also read e-mails and instant messages.
> Karotz is lonely! Yes, but it can also be very social, thanks to Facebook and Twitter.

----------


## Airicist

Review: Karotz - Your Smart Rabbit

 Published on Jul 1, 2012




> Karotz is your desktop companion, which offers a whole new interactive way to communicate to you, things that matters to you.?You tell Karotz what you want, by talking to it and/or setting up times to auto deliver your requests for different apps via karotz.com
> 
> Karotz uses you voice to activate, ? You can ask it to ready your tweets from Twitter messages from Facebook, you can asked it to play some music, read some RSS feeds plus much much more.
> 
> Your smart rabbit will be at the heart of your daily life, You can program it with a set time on set days for different apps, so you could have it to wake you up in the morning and provides up to the minute weather and news updates, you could also have it ready your messages everyday at 2pm and much much more
> 
> Karotz also has a integrated webcam, sending images directly to your Facebook profile or watch it live on the web, Plus with its RFID chip sensor, you can wave RFID tags in front of its noise to preform pre-programmed takes.

----------

